# Keeping Hemianthus callitrichoides under control



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone out there have good experience with keeping this under control and anchored down. Mine was growing very well and one day started to lift from the substrate. Need some pointers to keep this from happening again. Thanks


----------

